# Weekly competition 2007-10 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

Results from last week will be available monday morning in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614

2x2x2
1. F' R' D' R U' B L U L U L U2 B U F L' U' B L' D B' D' L F2 D2
2. L' U' B U L2 F U2 B2 D' B2 L B2 L D' L B2 R2 B R' F' D' R' B D' F
3. L' U' L B2 U F2 R' U2 L' D L D R' B R2 D2 B R F2 L B2 U L' U' F'
4. U' L2 B U F' R F L2 F2 D R F2 D F2 L F' D F' U L2 U2 B' R' D' L
5. U2 B D B' R B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L B R U F L2 F' D' L' B' D' B

3x3x3
1. U' R' B2 R2 U F2 R F L B' F2 U' R' U R B' F' D' F D2 U2 F' U2 R B
2. D' B2 D U' L R B' F U2 F2 U R2 F2 R' U' R' D U R D F D F' L' B2
3. D' U' B L R' D2 R2 B' D U L2 F2 D2 U' R' B D U' L2 D' U' L2 R' F' R'
4. D' B2 F2 L' R F' U L R B F' R' D' L R2 B F D' U2 L' R' F2 D2 U2 B'
5. L R' B2 U' F L2 F2 L2 R2 B' F R' D2 B F2 R D2 F2 L R D2 R' D' B2 F

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L R2 D U' L2 R F2 L' R' B F R U' B F L D U2 B' F U2 L' R B F
2. D' U B2 L2 R B' L' R' B D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L' R2 D U' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D U'
3. L B' F2 D2 L D B L R2 F' D' L' D' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' F' L' B2 F D2 U2
4. D' U L' D U' F' U' B2 L U R D' U2 L B2 R' B F' D' L R2 D' R D2 U
5. L U' L B2 F2 R B R2 D2 F' U' B2 D U' L R2 U2 R' B F L' F2 D U' R'

4x4x4
1. u L B' R' b' D' B L' B' f2 d2 u' l2 R' F d' R2 f2 r' b2 U b2 d2 l' D' l2 r B2 b L2 r2 f' F2 U b r' d2 U2 r' R'
2. l2 U2 B' r2 d2 f R d' f' U2 L2 r R D b l R' b D' r R2 d2 U2 f' L' D' b L l' f2 D' l2 r2 D2 u r2 R U L' r
3. l' d2 u2 r u' r2 R B D2 F l2 B' D f2 r' d2 u2 l r B2 b' D2 U2 l2 D B' b F2 l2 r R' U r' d U F2 D' R2 f' F'
4. l' U' b2 l D' U2 l' u U' b' D2 l r R2 b2 F' U' F2 R u r2 F2 d' u B U2 B2 F' d U' R B2 d2 L2 f r2 f2 F d2 r'
5. D' d F d' U R f2 r' d U2 b' d' u' r2 B b2 l f' d' u' B r2 d2 F2 r D' R D b2 u2 R' d' b2 U r' B D' u2 b2 f2

5x5x5
1. D2 d' U' l2 d U b F2 d u F' R D l R F r2 R f d' U F2 d' L b' f' l2 d' L B2 d F L r2 R' D2 d' f' l' f D L r u U2 b L r' D d U l R2 u2 b f' U' R F L'
2. f' R2 b2 f' F d R' D2 U2 L' B2 L D' B f' d F' l d2 u2 F' D' d' f u U2 r2 d f' r' D2 B R2 u2 U' F2 l' R f' d' U2 L' f' d2 B' b2 f2 L l2 r' R' f L R2 u b D2 u B b2
3. F2 u l2 B' u' U' b' d2 B b2 f r2 f L l U' L' l r' F2 U l2 D' u2 R f' r' u f2 d' r2 u' F2 D' l F2 U2 b f' L2 l' R' b' f' L D2 d' U L' l' r B b' f F2 L r d' l R
4. D' u2 U l r u l r' b U l' R D' u2 L' r R B d' F2 d l' B2 U2 B D2 U2 L B2 f2 L2 l' r' R D2 d u R' b' d U' L2 r u2 U' f' U' R' d' b' R' f' L2 b D' B' b2 f2 F d2
5. B2 f' F l2 U l2 R d' R2 b2 f u' B' b2 r b' L d U B F d' u2 B' f D' d2 u2 U R' D2 F2 l' D' B2 b' F2 r2 R2 D2 U2 l2 b2 L l2 D' f' L2 F2 D2 d2 u U2 r' D' u B2 f2 F2 l

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F2 D R' U L U2 R B2 U2 B2 D' L' B' D' R D2 L' U R2 F L B2 L F R'
2. D R D' B2 D2 F U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' L' F' R2 F D' F' R D R2 D2
3x3x3
1. F2 R F2 L2 R D' B2 F' U' R B2 F2 R B F D2 L' D' L R2 U' R2 F L' D'
2. F2 L D F2 R' B' F L' R' U' B2 F L2 R' D2 U L R' D' U2 L' D F' R' F
4x4x4
1. b' F u2 U2 r' f' D2 r2 d2 u' B b2 f2 l' u' F' D2 U' f r2 b2 l2 d2 B' D b' f2 D' b f L2 B' F2 l' D' u2 f' u f' F2
2. D' B2 b F u F' u2 l u' b l r' R2 B' f u f' L' l' R' B2 R2 d U2 F d2 R' F d L l2 r R2 D d2 B b' U R2 b
5x5x5
1. r F l2 b2 F u B2 b' f2 F' L D' d2 l f2 l2 f2 F' l r' R' D u2 U' B U2 L B2 l r2 d2 R b' l' D U2 l2 r D' b2 f2 U R2 f' r2 F2 u F D2 B2 f L' B2 b2 f2 F2 l u b' F
2. D' b' r' b F' r2 R' f' l' d u2 l d U f d2 b' l' r' f2 L' l' R2 F2 L2 R F l r D' u' U2 b2 F d' f l u B2 b' f' R2 d2 f' R U' B2 f' U L u f' F r' D B2 b' f F L

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 16, 2007)

5x5: 3:13 average 
S1. 3:02.84
S2. 3:34.25
S3. 3:14.85
S4. 2:55.28
S5. 3:21.98

Trying some new stuff, oh well, got 1 sub 3 

4x4 BLD:
S1. DNF
S2. 14:41.89

I do hope that others start competing so I don't rack up all the points in big cube bld.

5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF (Sub 30?!)
S2. DNF (Execution Error on corners)


----------



## Erik (Apr 16, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2 avg: 4.27
Times: (5.08), 4.69, 3.93, 4.18, (3.46)
That last solve was realy satisfying not steps skipped. I didn't expect an avg this good after the first 2 solves..

3x3 avg: 15.12
Times: 14.58, (23.75), (13.50), 14.83, 15.96
Not spectaculair..

OH avg: 27.39
Times: (26.30), 27.63, 26.72, (28.41), 27.81
Sweet!!!
2
4x4 avg: 1:03.50
Times: 59.28, (1:31.75)(O), 1:03.02 (O), (55.52), 1:08.21 (O)
Had a POP which I had to fix on the 1:31 Goooood times on the rest though the 1:08 could've been a bit better.

5x5 avg: 2:05.96
Times: 2:09.56, 1:59.38, (2:28.43), (1:52.18), 2:08.94
B)

---BLD---

2x2a: 35.27 (gosh this one was easy)
2x2b: 1:20.58 ...

3x3a: 2:46.59 B)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

Erik, those times on the 5x5x5 are great, your best average so far! It seems like a very long time ago when you and I both said we were barely sub 4, and then did 3:29 and 3:25 at the Dutch Open. You have improved much more then I did since then, but I am catching up a little lately.


----------



## Erik (Apr 16, 2007)

If you get rid of that 3x3 method (keyhole + 4LLL) and practise your centers you might be faster than me...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

Switching from keyhole to Fridrich F2L might be possible to do in a week. Getting as fast at it as I am with keyhole now might take just 1 more week. Learning all 47 OLL and 15 PLL cases that I don't know yet AND execute them fast will take much longer! I will get there eventually though. By that time, you might already have improved edge-pairing so much that you can do a 1:50 average.


----------



## Erik (Apr 16, 2007)

Hypothetical speaking when I don't improve


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2007)

You improved about 4 seconds last week, I improved about 7 seconds last week. A little math ((2:42-2:06)/(7-4) = 12 ) tells me I will have catched up with you in 12 weeks. By then, you and I are both at 1 minute 18. (2:06-(12*4)=1:18) = (2:42-(12*7)=1:18)

But I guess there could be an error in some of my assumptions


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 16, 2007)

3x3: 40.15
39.27 39.81 (27.46) 41.37 (48.79)

4x4: 2:21.923 / 141.923
2:09.25 O 2:09.78 O (2:51.20 P) (1:59.42) 2:47.27

5x5: 3:22.91 / 202.91
3:23.14 (2:53.87) 3:24.72 (3:41.43) 3:20.87

Woot, using the Professor for the first time for one of these competitions, surprised that I hit a sub-3! Also some of those times were just totally lucky. >.>

Also using a Stackmat timer for the first time too. ^^


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 17, 2007)

3x3x3
Avg: 50.36
Times: 52.81, 47.78, (45.44), 50.50, (1:04.31)

I think I did pretty good considering the fact that I used an intuitive F2L, and I haven't been using it that long.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

ExoCorsair: That is very impressive on the 5x5x5. Your 5x5x5 skills are very good compared to your 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 times. Can you explain how "some of those times were just totally lucky"?

Inferno.Fighter.IV: Also impressive. You can do intuitive F2L faster than I can


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the slowest part for me (at least, that I feel slow) is the 3x3 part. For the most part, I ran into easy cases for the PLL (J's, U's) and I'm sure that a couple corner-edge pairs were built when I finished the cross.

Also, for the sub-3 solve, I ran into a case where I managed to pair up something like 3 or 4 edges at once. >_>


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 18, 2007)

2x2x2:
11.73, 14.09, 11.11, 12.23, 10.12
Average: 11.86

3x3x3
32.59, 27.64, 32.56, 32.48, 33.56
Average: 31.77


Done the 3x3x3 solves with my new DIY cube! Had to do it slow and steady otherwise there'd be pops.


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
21.05 (21.53) 19.12 20.08 (18.88)
Avg: 20.08
Sad  I need to lube my cube, and tighten the screws to become smoother again.

3x3 OH:
57.50 53.81 57.98 (69.30) (52.33)
Avg: 56.43
It is all about the LL. I need to work on my LL more. I have sub-27 F2L's quite often.


----------



## Arakron (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ExoCorsair_@Apr 18 2007, 01:06 AM
> * Well, the slowest part for me (at least, that I feel slow) is the 3x3 part. For the most part, I ran into easy cases for the PLL (J's, U's) and I'm sure that a couple corner-edge pairs were built when I finished the cross.
> 
> Also, for the sub-3 solve, I ran into a case where I managed to pair up something like 3 or 4 edges at once. >_> *


 I feel like this happens to me all the time on 5x5. I've gotten 2 full PLL skips on 5x5 in 20 or 30 solves, and it seems like I almost never need more than 3 of my normal 4LLL.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

PJK: Almost 25 seconds for LL  I use 4 look and I can beat 20 most of the time. The advantage of using 4 look is that you only need a few algs, so you use the same algs very often. I am sure that once you now all your algs one-handed you will be sub-40!

Arakron: There is no reason a 5x5x5 would give you more skips on the 3x3x3 part other than:
1) Bad scrambling (not likely because you "scramble" the 3x3x3 part during Centers and Edges
2) Some hidden/intuitive optimizations in your F2L because you can't turn as fast anyway, so you see more.

BTW, If you now a full 4 look solution, you are very likely to have skips. 10/57 times for OLL and 6/21 times for PLL. Chances of No OLL skip: 82.5%. Chances of no PLL skip: 71,5%. Chances of no OLL and no PLL skipt: 59%. This means that in 4 out of 10 solves you will get at least 1 skip.(actually it is a little more complicated because some algs are more likely to occur than others, but this is a good indication).


----------



## Arakron (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 19 2007, 11:19 AM
> * Arakron: There is no reason a 5x5x5 would give you more skips on the 3x3x3 part other than:
> 1) Bad scrambling (not likely because you "scramble" the 3x3x3 part during Centers and Edges
> 2) Some hidden/intuitive optimizations in your F2L because you can't turn as fast anyway, so you see more.
> ...


 I know that it's just luck (or lack of), I am just amused that I've gotten so much luckier in 5x5, where it means a lot less because it's a larger time scale.
Hadn't thought about how high the probability of a single skip is, though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 20, 2007)

If you want the exact details, you can check here. For every alg, it has an "occurs"-number. If you only now N1 and N2, that would give you a chance of 8/216 of a 1-look OLL. If you only now P1 and P2, that would give you a chance of 32/288 of a 1-look PLL. In total, that would give you a chance of 1 - (1 - (32/288)) * (1 - (8/216)) = 14,40% of at least 1 skip.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 20, 2007)

3x3x3:
41.23 (33.84) 35.37 (45.23) 38.93 = 38.51


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 22, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*3x3x3*
Avg: 25,07
22.89 (34.25) 26.00 (21.62) 26.31

Weak. I don't want to think about what'll happen in G?tersloh, if I'm already nervous at those competitions.

Edit: I won't participate in other events here sadly. My index finger started hurting a short time after I practiced 3x3 this morning. I'll give it a rest now and hope that will be cured until next weekend.


----------



## gillesvdp (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are my results :

3x3 :
Times : 20.01, 19.64, 20.14, (24.65), (18.34)
Average : 19.93

3x3 OH :
Times : (25.73), 24.47, (22.26), 25.09, 23.18
Average : 24.25

3x3 BLD :
Times : 3:25.99, 2:52.88
Best : 2:52.88


Comment:
These were my first cubes of the day (==> no warm up).
I love this


----------



## Fred (Apr 22, 2007)

3x3x3:
Times: (27.43) 26.00 (23.35) 24.53 25.67
Average: 25.40

3x3x3 OH:
Times: 46.95 47.00 (40.87) (52.76) 49.01
Average: 47.65

3x3x3 BLD:
Times: DNF 7:11.61
Best: 7:11.61

4x4x4:
Times: 2:10.89 (2:34.59) 2:07.98 2:03.40 (1:45.45)
Average: 2:07.42

Ouch! Too much Super Smash Brothers Melee yesterday leads to slow cube times today.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2007)

Arnaud, yeah. I haven't practiced one-handed barely at all. I don't think I will for awhile. I want to start working on BLD a lot, before the US Open. I have 6 more OLL's to go, and need to relearn a couple PLL's, and I should be around 17 seconds. I hope I can avg around there by the US Open (although my times at the comp. will probably be higher).

I also need to continue to work on my 5x5 and 4x4 speedsolving.


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 22, 2007)

3x3 avg: 27.49
Times: 29.22 (30.26) 24.61 28.61 (22.92)

3x3OH: 1:14.70
Times: 1:22.78 1:13.55 1:07.78 (1:04.11) (1:33.64)

5x5:

Times: 5:09.20


I'll continue the 5x5 later. Probably.


----------



## sgowal (Apr 23, 2007)

*2x2*

Average: 6.93 seconds
Times: (11.66) 8.56 6.02 (5.87) 6.20

Excellent times!

*3x3*

Average: 21.82 seconds
Times: (29.77) (18.73) 23.84 21.30 20.32

Less excellent times.

*3x3 OH*

Average: 1:16.26 seconds
Times: (48.88) 57.35 1:35.47 (1:41.26) 1:15.95

Nice start... really bad finish

*4x4*

Average: 2:02.51 seconds
Times: 2:00.02 (2:51.66) 2:01.73 2:05.79 (1:50.84)

Not sub-2 yet :-(

I hope I am not over the deadline for times submission (it's still sunday here). Anyway I finally have internet access at home!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: (11.39), 7.79, (7.78), 8.75, 10.06
Average: 8.87
Comment: Not bad

3x3x3
Times: 24.58, (29.35), 27.21, (23.66), 24.33
Average: 25.37
Comment: MY BEST AVERAGE EVER! All sub 30 solves and 3 sub 25 solves. I want an average like this next week at the German Open! Still using keyhole + 4 look last layer

3x3x3 OH
Times: 1:02.00, (42.70), 47.29, (1:02.71), 54.26
Average: 54.52
Comment: Extremely inconsistent, below average

4x4x4
Times: 1:45.55(O), (1:56.33)(P), (1:41.87)(P), 1:48.86, 1:47.11
Average: 1:47.17
Comment: Should have done much better considering the lack off parities! All sub 2 is nice

5x5x5
Times: 3:12.26, 3:10.38, 3:07.59, (4:15.50), (3:06.31)
Average: 3:10.08
Comment: This looks bad, but is was done on a new 5x5x5 which has blue and yellow swapped. My regular 5x5x5 is starting to "mini-pop" way to often so I need to break in a new one for the German Open.

2x2x2
Times: 1:24.05, DNF
Best: 1:24.05
Comment: First one was easy and took 2 minutes of my personal best. I decided to go fast on the second one and made a mistake.

3x3x3
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: Got disturbed during memorizing the first. Did the second one in about 20 minutes but made a mistake during execution.

Couldn't post earlier because I had no internet for 3 days. I will start the new competition now


----------

